# Uh Oh... PetCo Restocked (5 new Betta's)



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

1st off sorry for all the not so sharp pics. I dont have the best of Camera's

So I went to PetCo after work to kill a few miniutes while I waited for my wife to drive into town as we were going out to eat.. Well this PetCo has had less then a dozen total betta's for the last week & there fish manager told me a few days ago that there betta supplier was having problems so they couldnt get any more in.. Well as soon as I walked in the main doors I noticed there betta's were restocked. So I went looking as I still had plenty of room in my Sorority (Online calc says I can hold 13 with my filtration & size & I only had 6). So I ended up with 4 more CT Female's.. I Also glanced through all the boys & almost bought a solid black Half Moon, but I didnt have any HM Females & I have never seen one for sale locally so I passed. On the bottom shelf pushed behind all the rest of the CT's though I found GREAT looking CT male & had to have him.. Following my Stargate Naming Theme he joined, Jack, Sam & Teal'c in my Divided 20L & was named Ronon (From Stargate Atlantas). 


















































The last one is Ronon & My Cambodian CT Sam Flaring at each other through the divider.. I Couldnt get a pic, but Ronon is HUGE compared to Sam (as he is my smallest). Ronon's Colors are Phenominal, Its a nice deep grey with a deep, but vibrant red.. 



Here are pictures I snapped of my girls.. There are 6 CT's in there & 4 VT's in there.. These were took when I had the girls split between a couple 2.5 gallon tanks earlier while I cleaned & re-arranged there tank.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

love your girlies,especially the bright yellow one. :O


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Bambi said:


> love your girlies,especially the bright yellow one. :O


She is more so a light brown.. That was the lighting I had over the tanks that made her seem so bright.. I am anxious to see what she looks like grown, because depending on the light she has hints of red, green, blue, or yellow..


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Your CT is so nice, you got really lucky with him :0


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Indeed he was a good find.. 

On Another note no more PetCo for me.. I am grounded since I stopped by a different one earlier & came out with 3 more CT females.. That brings the girls tank to 13 total.. So Unless I re-home the 4x VT's I have in there I am done..

As for the new girls I couldnt get a decent pic, but there is one that is Red all over, a dark blue with red tips & the 3rd is white with a little teal marbling.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahahaha. I know what you mean. Everytime I go inside I can't leave without buying something lol


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Here are some pics I got of my 3 newest girls in tank today.. 


























I know the 3rd is hard to see her, but she is so dark & the only time I managed to catch her standing still she was resting in the bottom of some duckweed. 

I am totally digging my sorority now.. I just pull up a chair & sit there & stare at them.. Infact my Goggle+ account has uploaded 73 pictures today & 63 of them are of fish.. haha..


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I LOVE your white with teal marbelling... If you ever decide you want to re-home I want her 

All your fishies are beautiful


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Your tank is so colorful. My girls tank is kinda bleh. Just a bunch of random items thrown into it


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

@Gloria - She isnt going anywhere.. We all think she is adorable.. Plus we have a multi colored male who has some teal marbling so if we ever want to breed him she would be a very likely candidate. 

@Tikibirds - We tried very hard to make sure of it being colorful.. Plants are all plastic, but we had to go to several stores to compile a complete tank worth without a bunch of repeats. We were going for a retro space look (think 1970's shows about space).


----------

